# Suggestions on where to buy D610



## connorc (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, sorry if this should be in a different forum, I'm new here.

Anyway I'm looking to buy a Nikon D610. Where would you suggest I purchase one? B&H has one listed as "refurbished" for $1,150, one rated as a "9" for $1,200, and one listed as "open box" for $1,330. Adorama has a D610 listed as "refurbished by Nikon" for $1,150. There is also 42nd Street Photo (which I've heard some less than favorable things about) for $1,179 and listed as "brand new." 

Would you suggest one of these options or do you have any others? Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 7, 2015)

Adorama, Cameta Camera, B&H, KEH are well known places.

Check to see if they extend the warranty on the refurbished body for up to a year.


----------



## connorc (Jul 7, 2015)

I've also found one for $1,095 for Abe's of Maine listed as "Brand New Factory Fresh Import Model."


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 7, 2015)

connorc said:


> I've also found one for $1,095 for Abe's of Maine listed as "Brand New Factory Fresh Import Model."


Import models do not carry a warranty in the US.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 7, 2015)

be careful of their seller ratings too
this specific item d610 ... scroll down a bit and read a rating on their shipped product.
Abe s of Maine Reviews - abesofmaine.com Ratings at ResellerRatings


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2015)

connorc said:


> I've also found one for $1,095 for Abe's of Maine listed as "Brand New Factory Fresh Import Model."


do not buy from them. it's complete BS.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazon, B&H & Adorama are pretty much the only place where I buy my stuff. Sometimes I get used stuff on eBay.


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 7, 2015)

Can't go wrong with B&H, KEH, or Adorama. I have used all three several times and always have a great transaction.


----------



## cgw (Jul 8, 2015)

Though not exactly axiomatic, "pay less get less" isn't far wrong on a new camera body. Refurbs, demos, open box, gray market, used rarely if ever carry warranty coverage equal to new from an authorized Nikon dealer. Given Nikon's various  recent "issues" with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2015)

cgw said:


> Given Nikon's various recent "issues" with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out.


I sought and bought a refurbished D600 because of the "issues" and now two trouble free laters later I have a brand new D610 knocking on my door.

What specific issue is Nikon having that would be a risk if you bought used/refurbished/open box? again: specifically.


----------



## cgw (Jul 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Given Nikon's various recent "issues" with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out.
> ...



You're wedded to the idea that your D600 experience somehow isn't the exception that proves the rule. Know too many people who bought those lemons new, endured endless evasion from Nikon.ca, or who bought gray market and got stuck with cameras no one would touch. Used? You're on your own. Refurb/open box? Typically limited coverage. On the latter, savings are marginal. Gray market? You takes your chances. Savings of 10% or less aren't worth a shortened--or no--warranty. Specific problems? Scattered hot pixels problems on the the D7100. Same goes for the D750 along with minor AF issues.Other minor, remediable glitches that brought cameras into Nikon.ca for a look-see. Point is, the small price premium for new buys freedom from annoyance for the full warranty period. As usual, YMMV.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2015)

If I bought a used D750 today, that happen to suffer from the AF issue, I could have it fixed for free from Nikon. Same with the D600 and the dust spots.  Same with the _D810 _and the hot pixel issue.  All these "issues" have fixes that Nikon will repair/solve at no charge to the user regardless if they bought now/used/bartered/stolen.

And yes, I bought my D600 refurbished (with a 3 month warranty), and now I have a brand new D610 two years later free from Nikon (with a 1-yr warranty).  It was in no way the exception to the rule.  I'm just following suit.

Gray market is a whole other issue.

*so again:* What specific issue is Nikon having that would be a risk if you bought used/refurbished/open box?

You understand that's a completely different statement than expressing concerns with limited to no coverage for minor savings.  This is a very valid risk.


----------



## cgw (Jul 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> If I bought a used D750 today, that happen to suffer from the AF issue, I could have it fixed for free from Nikon. Same with the D600 and the dust spots.  Same with the _D810 _and the hot pixel issue.  _All these "issues" have fixes that Nikon will repair/solve at no charge to the user regardless if they bought now/used/bartered/stolen.
> _
> 
> Not so sure about that...
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2015)

Service advisories are covered outside of warranties...

So my question still remains unanswered.

using tapatalk.


----------



## benp2k6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Based on @Braineack 's experience, I just sent my d600 in for the shutter replacement. If I get an oily sensor again I will request a d610.

As for OP, I am leaning to the buy new side, categorically speaking. I mean you are shelling out a ton of cash, I would rather not risk getting burned.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2015)

I would not buy a d600 from a non-reputable seller.  I would only buy it from a certified Nikon seller.  You're paying the market value .. ie, eBay sales too.  And you can buy it off of eBay from those reputable sellers too.

I just sent in my d600 too due to oil spots all over.  I bought it in Dec 2013, and I cleaned it myself once back in mid 2014.  Just checked it after braineck's issue.  So off it goes.  It was refurbished by Cameta camera when I bought it, so hopefully I'll get a brand new camera from the deal.  If not, then I'll watch for spots frequently, and hopefully get the "free" upgrade at some point.

At the time I bought it the refurb'd d600 was the only option I had to get into FullFrame, and I really needed the low light sensitivity compared to my d7000 (which I still have).  It was an amazing difference to me.   I looked at other options of a d700 and older Canon's but the d600 just fit the bill considering that accessories were compatible with the d7000.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 9, 2015)

Whenever I cheap out, I pay for it twice.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 9, 2015)

wait a second!  How can you send it in?! your refurbished D600 ran out of warranty in March of 2014.

Honestly CGW, had you just said, "Given Canon and Nikon's various recent 'issues' with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out." I wouldn't have pressed the issue.  Both of the Big Two have had their share of defects in recent cameras.

But you wrote suggested that the specific issues Nikon had, on a few models, would not be servicable and that's really not true.

But with buying used/refurbished warranty work is always a concern--but that goes to any product. Most of my lineup was used/refurbished and I've had pretty good luck.  And I take known issues into consideration before buying anything.

I still think buying a D600 today is a screaming deal.  For under $1000 you can get into the FX market, with out of the best image sensors still on the market.  If you have issue with spots Nikon WILL service the camera and if you continue to have spots after they service it, they WILL replace it with a brand new D610.  You can't get that sort of deal with a brand new camera, even with a warranty...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> wait a second!  How can you send it in?! your refurbished D600 ran out of warranty in March of 2014.


Sorry, I used your name in vain ... and it worked  

you forgot to mention Nikon pays for the shipping to and from their service center.


----------



## benp2k6 (Jul 9, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I looked at other options of a d700 and older Canon's but the d600 just fit the bill considering that accessories were compatible with the d7000.



And the fact you would have to change your forum name if you would have went Canon... big price to pay


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> wait a second!  How can you send it in?! your refurbished D600 ran out of warranty in March of 2014.
> 
> Honestly CGW, had you just said, "Given Canon and Nikon's various recent 'issues' with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out." I wouldn't have pressed the issue.  Both of the Big Two have had their share of defects in recent cameras.
> 
> ...


Looks like Canon is having more problems ==> To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera - possible image shading from shutter

oh wait, that's Nikon


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 9, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Looks like Canon is having more problems ==> To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera - possible image shading from shutter
> 
> oh wait, that's Nikon



Good thing mine is unaffected.

Let me know when undoubtedly the next mass D7XX/D6XX issue comes up


----------



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2015)

cgw said:


> Not so sure about that...
> 
> Nikon Digital Imaging Warranty Nikon Knowledgebase





astroNikon said:


> Looks like Canon is having more problems ==> To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera - possible image shading from shutter



*Resolution*
Please contact your nearest Nikon service center if you own a Nikon D750 digital SLR camera to which this issue applies. They will keep your camera, and examine and repair the camera's shutter free of charge, _*even if the camera's warranty has expired.*_


----------



## cgw (Jul 10, 2015)

Just make sure you're the original owner of this or any other ailing Nikon product. That's the point of the link I posted. Guess that slipped you, too.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 10, 2015)

cgw said:


> Just make sure you're the original owner of this or any other ailing Nikon product. That's the point of the link I posted. Guess that slipped you, too.


I'm not the original owner of mine.  Braineck's not the original owner of his.
I don't think it matters at all ..they are supporting their equipment irregardless of who the original owner is. If you own the product, you get support/maintenance.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2015)

cgw said:


> Just make sure you're the original owner of this or any other ailing Nikon product. That's the point of the link I posted. Guess that slipped you, too.



For normal warranty work, sure.

If you buy a used/refurbished camera and then the scroll-wheel breaks (after limited warranty period has passed) you are SOL. This is true for Canon or Nikon or Fuji or Sony...

But you suggested that someone should worry about Nikon products--specifically. To me it seems like Nikon is going out of their way to correct any defects (outside normal warranty work) on their bodies, regardless or warranty status or orginial ownership.

What would happen if you bought a used early 7DmII.  Like maybe one of the copies that couldn't even focus on stationary objects. You're SOL.  At least Nikon has recognized defects and offer free repairs (including shipping) to _anyone _with an affected product.

Again to sum up:

Buy a used D600 -- free shutter replacement and oil spot coverage for life (regardless of warranty or Original Owner)
Buy a used D810 -- free long exposure hot pixel coverage for life (regardless of warranty or Original Owner)
Buy a used D760 -- free flare/reflection and shutter shading on affected models for life (regardless of warranty or Original Owner)
Buy a used 7DmII -- hope to hell that it doesn't have the focusing issues and the updated firmware fixes the problem for life.

And again:

If you had said something like: _Given Canon *and* Nikon's various recent 'issues' with their cameras, I'd resist cheaping out._

That's a completely valid statement and concern.

But to call out Nikon and then to pretend Canon bodies are not plagued with their own issues...

Then couple that with mistruths about correcting the known Nikon issues...


----------



## cbarnard7 (Jul 11, 2015)

I bought mine refurbished at Cameta Camera...nothing but great service and price. Nikon even forgot to give me a strap and they shipped one out overnight for me...great company.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## levueny (Jul 11, 2015)

I say Adorama definitely.  I love all this store and they're refurbished, used items are almost brand new.  The actuations on their used cams are typically super low.



Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jul 11, 2015)

next time you use cameta, use mrrebates.com for a 3% cashback.


----------



## cgw (Jul 12, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you're the original owner of this or any other ailing Nikon product. That's the point of the link I posted. Guess that slipped you, too.
> ...



Face it, you're an unreconstructed Nikon fanboy. I'm OK with that. I like the brand, too. But Nikon's largesse has limits you're plainly uncomfortable acknowledging. The OP was talking Nikon--not Canon. I know jack about Canon. Don't own any and never have. Find a new hair to split.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Jul 12, 2015)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 12, 2015)

except i came from canon--therefore im a reconstructed Nikon fanboy.

all i wanted you to do was defend your statement and you could not.


----------



## allysoncampbellphoto (Jul 13, 2015)

Facebook has resell groups for Nikon. Great deals!!!


----------



## connorc (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's help. I'll either go with Adorama or buy on Walmart.com which is sold by Cameta Camera.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 16, 2015)

if youre going to use Cameta, buy directly from them, after signing up through mrrebates.com first, then clikcing through them to purchase it.

youll get an extra 3% off the price + $5.00 for signing up.

That would put the final price of a refurb'd D610 from them to: $1139 from $1179.

Just takes a while to get the cash back from them (like 90 days).  But I'd wait 3 months to get $40 for no reason at all; that's what I did when I bought my refurb'd D600. (ill be getting $37 from them from my Tamron 150-600 purchase on Aug 1)


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 16, 2015)

Also look at the packages at Cameta.  When I looked before some packages sell for less than the body alone.  Though the other stuff is not of high quality, you still get a package of starter stuff to do what you want.


----------



## connorc (Jul 16, 2015)

Braineack said:


> if youre going to use Cameta, buy directly from them, after signing up through mrrebates.com first, then clikcing through them to purchase it.
> 
> youll get an extra 3% off the price + $5.00 for signing up.
> 
> ...



Okay I'll keep that in mind. I was going to go through Walmart because I can earn 3 American Airlines miles for every dollar I spend. Unfortunately,  to earn the miles, I can't combine my purchase with any other offers.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 18, 2015)

I just saw that Best Buy sells them and takes trades too?

Anyone ever tried that?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 18, 2015)

Peeb said:


> I just saw that Best Buy sells them and takes trades too?
> 
> Anyone ever tried that?


I just looked at that.
Before they didn't sell OpenBox, but they apparently do that now.
But when you click on the "refurbished units" it takes you to a list from Cameta Camera

I bought my d7000 from BestBuy, I got a discount because Nikon online had a discount that weekend.


----------

